# Online clothes shopping



## Meisje (May 8, 2011)

So thanks to Specktra, I know all the great places for online cosmetic deals. But I'm looking to shop online for clothes... right now, I'm specifically looking for cotton leggings to wear during the hot, gross summer, but any place I can get cute clothes, shoes and accessories would be good.

  	I have an H&M and Old Navy budget, although I'm willing to pay more for good shoes.

  	I already know of:

  	Modcloth


  	So anything you guys could add would be tops.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 13, 2011)

asos.com or aldo.com can have great deals! I love those sites!


----------



## femmepastiche (May 13, 2011)

I've always been a fan of all of American Apparel's staples, esp. their cotton v-necks/tank tops/sweatshirts/leggings/etc. Some of them can be a little pricey [more than you're going to spend at a Target or similar store] but maybe a little less than you would pay at Urban Outfitters/Modcloth. They have all kinds of colors, fits, fabrics, etc, and make really well-made leggings that last. Their sale section is also verrrrrryy nice since I believe they are going out of business. Cute skirts/shorts/tops/dresses as well. I will always be an AA fan. 

  	Forever 21 online seems obvious for cheap stuff, but some of the fits are weird/tween-ish, so maybe stick to shoes and accessories. ESPECIALLY accessories. They have a huge selection of all kinds of really cute stuff. 

  	I'd check out the sale section at Urban Outfitters online - you can find a lot of really good, well made stuff for very cheap.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

yeah asos.com is really good. and i am a fan of forever21 because it is so cheap!


----------



## Meisje (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

  	I live in Toronto and we have a Forever 21 store (and lots of American Apparel stores), so I go there occasionally to look. I have never purchased from ASOS before but it looks interesting.


----------



## gigiopolis (May 14, 2011)

I love ASOS! Free worldwide shipping, and they're always doing sales. They have a great return policy as well. However, they don't ship certain things to Canada (like nail polish, sigh), but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## amoona (May 28, 2011)

For those who have shopped on Asos.com what is the US sizing like? Is it pretty true to their size guide?

  	*sorry to hijack your post*


----------



## pam1187 (Jul 11, 2011)

fashionablylateboutique.com


----------

